# Is this a fake?



## AdamCH (4 d ago)

Hi All

I have just purchased a set of second hand clubs. The putter seems to have a weird soft metal / waxy material on the underside of it. I have attached some photos.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Sounds legit. Urethane is what you're probably feeling. Your pic matches Calloway "White Hot" club.

Read this description








Golf Avenue: Pre-Loved Clubs & Equipment for Sale in Canada


Shop discount new & pre-loved golf clubs and equipment for sale at the best prices in Canada. Up to 90% off Taylormade, Titleist, Nike & more! FREE SHIPPING!




www.golfavenue.ca


----------

